# Drill extra holes into the bottom of my spray-bar (downwards)?



## mede (21 Mar 2013)

I'm using the spray-bar vertically placed in my 60x30x35cm tank and the filter I'm using is a TetraTec EX600 (600l/h)...... (is it better to convert my measurement units to UK units??)...

There is a good flow to the other side of the tank where the flow from the spray-bar clashes to the window, moving the flow downwards through the tank back to the spray-bar side. 

The only thing that I notice is that 1/4 FROM the outflow the flow is much less then 3/4 from the clashed window back to the window side where the spray-bar is placed.

(hope this is clear enough)...

I was thinking of drilling a few extra holes into the bottom of my spray-bar (downwards outflow) so that there's also a little more flow on the spot under the spray-bar (the 1/4 part with less flow) - good idea, or....?

Any advise on my thoughts?


----------



## Henry (21 Mar 2013)

Can't see any harm in doing so. I'd only drill small holes though, since you don't want to detract from the main direction of flow. Drill gently!


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Mar 2013)

Hello,
		   I advise to abandon this idea.

Cheers,


----------



## mede (22 Mar 2013)

thanks for your replies!

*@ceg* - what's the risk you see in doing this? My theory is that the outflow is spread more effective, especially on the first part in front of the spray-bar and directly underneath it.... At this moment I've turned the tap of the outflow of my filter a litter closer to prevent to much flow in my tank, so the main outflow is enough I think?


----------



## foxfish (22 Mar 2013)

You would be counteracting the benefits that the spray bar offer!
Spray bars produce a rolling - circular flow that travels in one continuous direction... if you drill holes in the bottom you will be producing a separate opposing flow!


----------



## mede (22 Mar 2013)

sounds obvious, but would one or two holes really "damage" the whole circular flow you think?

At this moment I don't see any issues yet (tank is running almost one week), but I only observe that there is much less flow the first 6'' from the spray-bar.

I'll follow up your advise to not add more holes in the spray-bar and will see what happens in a few weeks, thanks!


----------



## Henry (22 Mar 2013)

I shall never comment on flow again.


----------



## foxfish (22 Mar 2013)

Hey Henry, flow is one of the most important but difficult bridge to cross when it comes down to growing a algae free, lush tank!
A couple of holes might not really effect the overall flow but - in my mind it is not a good overall solution, perhaps altering the spray bar design or increasing the flow would be better


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2013)

The flow rate would drop substantially, possibly resulting in areas with plentiful co2 and ferts before, being starved and impacting on health.

Then comes big bad Mr. A


----------



## Henry (22 Mar 2013)

foxfish said:


> Hey Henry, flow is one of the most important but difficult bridge to cross when it comes down to growing a algae free, lush tank!
> A couple of holes might not really effect the overall flow but - in my mind it is not a good overall solution, perhaps altering the spray bar design or increasing the flow would be better


 
I appreciate what you're saying. I've been maintaining filterless tanks for years, so I'm a bit out of the loop with the high tech concept! I won't comment on flow related issues since I clearly don't appreciate their importance in this context.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Mar 2013)

For a more detailed discussion of the importance of flow/distribution in a CO2 enriched tank it's worth reading the following threads:
Water flow in the planted aquarium? | UK Aquatic Plant Society
inline devices | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Right distribution with spray bars on front?? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Cheers,


----------



## mede (23 Mar 2013)

Thanks for all replies, very useful links.... 

One question; I can increase my outflow a little more, but the plants at the other side of the spray-bar are moving quite fast than (maybe to fast??)... Is it assumable that the plants that have more flow around them will grow better (healthier?) than the plants with less flow?

Will it be enough to take care of at least a little flow in the difficult spot of my tank?


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Mar 2013)

mede said:


> Is it assumable that the plants that have more flow around them will grow better (healthier?) than the plants with less flow?


Hi,
	 Up to a point this is true, however, if the the flow is too high then it becomes counterproductive. If the leaves are being battered then you should enlarge the holes in the spraybar, or you can lengthen the bar and add more holes. Either method will will lower the velocity. The idea is to move a large mass of water, not to move a small mass very quickly.

Cheers,


----------

